# 4100K ok for plants



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I picked up some parts to make a DIY enclosure for my 10g tank but all they had were 4100K lamps.... should I return these and get the 13W 6700K or 10000K from Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 14, 2004)

Yeaulman said:


> I picked up some parts to make a DIY enclosure for my 10g tank but all they had were 4100K lamps.... should I return these and get the 13W 6700K or 10000K from Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits


I would suggest 6500K - 6700K


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I know that is ideal but what will 4100K do to plants?


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

It will grow plants well, it just doesn't look as good doing it.  
Read Diana Waldstad's book, the chapter on lighting. Good information.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Are those the "Rona special"? I've got a couple of 54W T5s which I'm using temporarily that are 4100K (made by Sylvania, I think?) The colour/appearance is not too bad, but I haven't been able to find an output spectrum for them. Probably not the best thing for plants.

Depending on how much light you want, you could try this too: Coralife 9" Mini FRESHWATER AquaLight Fixture


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

You do not mention if your diy top takes tubes or screw in bulbs..

If tube, check your local hardware stores for 'high noon' or 'daylight deluxe' these are at least 5000k. 6700k is the preferred range. Usually the ones listed as plant bulbs or aquarium bulbs don't have a high enough k rating.

The same hardware stores (and general department stores) may also have screw in compact flourescent bulbs. Look in the 10 to 15 watt range with the preferred k rating. Fish stores have specialty ones but you can get around that.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeaulman said:


> I know that is ideal but what will 4100K do to plants?


Comparison Between Light Sources Used in Planted Aquaria Bulb Power	Max.	Rated	Effic. PAR	PAReff	PUR	PUR	PUR	R/B PUR per WATT
(Watt) lumens lumens uE/s uE/s/Watt Total	Blue	Red 
uE/s uE/s uE/s 
1	Philips Advantage fluorescent, 5000K F32T8/ADV850 ADV850 32	9700	3100	0.32	46.2	1.44	22.8	11.5	7.2	0.63	0.7125
2	High Pressure Sodium deluxe Philips Ceramalux Comfort C100S54/C/M HPS Dlx 100	22650	7300	0.32	140	1.4	72.8	10.1	53.8	5.33	0.728
3	Philips dense-line emitter metal halide 4100K CRI 80 (MHN150/TD/840) MHN 150	34500	11250	0.33	207	1.38	116	45	47.7	1.06	0.773333333


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

bpimm said:


> It will grow plants well, it just doesn't look as good doing it.
> Read Diana Waldstad's book, the chapter on lighting. Good information.


I have her book in front of me. There is no chapter on lights, just two pages 178 - 180. But you were right to bring this up, it is quite interesting. I'll have to bring this up in the lighting forum...

Note that a 4100K bulb is cool white. The book suggests combining cool white with a plant bulb for best results. (see chart on page 180) Get a Vita-Lite or a Grow-Lux tube to mix in for a two bulb fixture to maximize results. It's amazing that the experiment got better results with cool white than with the daylight bulb.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

ruki said:


> I have her book in front of me. There is no chapter on lights, just two pages 178 - 180. But you were right to bring this up, it is quite interesting. I'll have to bring this up in the lighting forum...
> 
> Note that a 4100K bulb is cool white. The book suggests combining cool white with a plant bulb for best results. (see chart on page 180) Get a Vita-Lite or a Grow-Lux tube to mix in for a two bulb fixture to maximize results. It's amazing that the experiment got better results with cool white than with the daylight bulb.


The part of the lighting "section" I found interesting was the light spectrum measured 3' under water. it looks kinda like the spectral graph of the cool white.
A lot more biased to the green as the water filters out the red's and blues faster than the green.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

bpimm said:


> The part of the lighting "section" I found interesting was the light spectrum measured 3' under water. it looks kinda like the spectral graph of the cool white.
> A lot more biased to the green as the water filters out the red's and blues faster than the green.


Not many of us have one meter deep tanks. Don't think too many plants come from that deep either.

What this is begging for is measurements every decimeter to one meter.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

ruki said:


> Not many of us have one meter deep tanks. Don't think too many plants come from that deep either.
> 
> What this is begging for is measurements every decimeter to one meter.


Even in the low waters in summer, I found the places frequented by weed eating winter ducks, to be 12ft. deep and densely weeded with aquatic plants, including giant valls, one incomplete leaf which I measured was 18ft. long!


----------

